# Thank you!



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

We adopted our little Stella back in June. I found her on Petfinder...she was listed through a local shelter, but she was actually living in a foster home down in Louisiana. She was shipped up here in a van full of other pups looking for their forever homes.....

I thanked the folks at the rescue who organized the adoption of our beautiful girl, but I never got a chance to thank everyone else who had a part in it....

The wonderful foster home who took such great care of her....volunteers who drove her and the other dogs up here.....all of the folks who's names I don't know...who made the adoption possible...

I know that I have heard from folks who do rescue work....how much it takes....how much love, energy, time, commitment....

From someone who has been on the receiving end of all of your efforts.....

I thank you from the bottom of my heart for making it possible for us to adopt our wonderful, beautiful, goofy, full of love Stella.

I can't even put into words the difference this one little dog has made in our lives.

Thank you for all that you do!!!!!!!!


----------

